

Is Envato Legit? (Themeforest, 3docean, Codecanyon) - pseingatl
http://algolinternational.com

======
benologist
Not a comment on their legitimacy, but:

> The telephone number is to a phone in Sydney. If you're not in Eastern
> Austrialia, this number is useless.

Try doing: +61 first and if the number starts with a 0 remove that 0.

~~~
pseingatl
You can't get a phone in Sydney without dialing +61! It's useless because
there is no way to contact Envato by phone unless you're on Sydney's time
zone. Europe, North South America: too bad. This wouldn't matter except these
are areas where Envato does a good deal of business.

In the days when the Internet was a baby, the only way you could get phone
support for Trumpet Winsock was by calling Tasmania. That was a +61 call as
well(011 and 61 for the USA and Canada, 00 and 61 for everyone else).

~~~
benologist
+61 is the international country code for Australia. The US and Canada share
+1. The UK is +44. These are codes used by the entire world when they phone
someone in a different country -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_country_calling_codes](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_country_calling_codes).

Just Google what time it is in Sydney and find some overlap - you probably
have a mutually OK time somewhere amongst the 2/3rds of the day you are awake,
otherwise you'll just have to stay up late or get up early.

------
pseingatl
If Envato is as big as it says it is, why doesn't it have a merchant account?

